# Bit Tip Holder



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Milwaukee shockwave.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

jefferyb_2 said:


> Milwaukee shockwave.


i like this one too..


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E3AOBJO/ref=pd_aw_sims_6?pi=SL500_SS115&simLd=1

This is what I use regularly..its similiar to the one Jck posted but doesnt pivot. Its not too big and has a very strong magnet. Also the the ring comes off to clean any metal fragments off the magnet.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Just buy 6" bits.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I use Milwaukee or Wera.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chewy said:


> Just buy 6" bits.


The ones I've seen aren't magnetized, unless you make them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zac said:


> The ones I've seen aren't magnetized, unless you make them.


Also make a cultural shift to square drive.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chewy said:


> Also make a cultural shift to square drive.


I have those too. I prefer those to phillips.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

anyone know where to double-headed bits that fit in most bit holders? and a variety, not just straight and phillips


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

papaotis said:


> anyone know where to double-headed bits that fit in most bit holders? and a variety, not just straight and phillips


There is a klein model that is a:
phillips
straight head
robinson type
#1 phillps
i believe 3/16 standard
a 5/16
3/8

But it is not magnetic, so screwing overhead is no bueno.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the milwaukee shockwave. It hasn't thrilled me, it came apart after a few light uses on my impact (m18 fuel). The hex shank that goes in the chuck slides right out of the round collar piece that hold the bits. Still need to get it exchanged. 

Does anybody use the 6" or 12" hex drive extensions? What kind do you have and how do they hold up? My impact seems to love to blow up the quick change ends on them, to be honest I think it's the cheaper extensions can't handle the power lol.


----------



## kecci (Aug 28, 2012)

Best one I've found

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-B-35106-Impact-Torsion-Magnetic/dp/B00GFTAILG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403557853&sr=8-1&keywords=B-35106


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Couldn't get it all in the pic, it's a full 23" long bit holder.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> The ones I've seen aren't magnetized, unless you make them.


Rub them along a magnet for a little bit


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Will this help ?*

Magnetizer Demagnetizer Box Screwdriver Magnetic Tool ...
www.amazon.ca/Magnetizer...Screwdriver...Tool/dp/B0001VWLUK
Able to magnetize tools by passing through the hole; Useful for screwdrivers and other gripping or driving tools; Made of durable plastic housing with metal ...
Magnetizer Demagnetizer Box Screwdriver Magnetic Tool
www.amazon.com › ... › Hand Tools › Magnetic Sweepers
This is a new magnetizer and demagnetizer; Used for magnetizing screwdriver tips or just about anything else; Can also be used to demagnetize tools or parts ...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Magnetizer Demagnetizer Box Screwdriver Magnetic Tool ...
> www.amazon.ca/Magnetizer...Screwdriver...Tool/dp/B0001VWLUK
> Able to magnetize tools by passing through the hole; Useful for screwdrivers and other gripping or driving tools; Made of durable plastic housing with metal ...
> Magnetizer Demagnetizer Box Screwdriver Magnetic Tool
> ...


I have something similar to that.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Rub them along a magnet for a little bit


I had a journeyman show that trick some years ago, man was he cool!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> I had a journeyman show that trick some years ago, man was he cool!


I don't think it's the best way to go but it works good enough if you really need it


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I don't think it's the best way to go but it works good enough if you really need it


I wasnt being a smart arse. This Journeyman took time to show me things about the trade and i have always been thankful.


----------

